# PI-IB flare up -PLEASE HELP!



## Brittany.Roberts (Mar 26, 2015)

Hello! My name is Brittany and I am new to this forum/website.

Here is a quick run down of my story..

In April of 2014 I found myself in the hospital for 5 days with infectious colitis of my right side colon caused by Salmonella poisoning. From there on out I have suffered severe bouts of severe pain that leaves me in the ER almost every "flare up". I have been through 2 doctors one who didn't care what was wrong with me. I first tested pos for sprue but no celiac. In August I ended up back in the hospital for 4 days with a severe flare up. They diagnosed me with PI-IBS. From there they did not help or give me any information of what it was. I then switched doctors and he assured me it wasn't PI-IBS but within 9 months he confirmed it was indeed that. I have tried amytriptyline, hyosyamine and bentyl thus far but still I am in pain. I am in the middle of a flare up and it has been 2 weeks, 1 with even more severe pain. I cannot eat or drink while I have these and I have been to the er 2 this past week so I do not pass out of pain and dehydration. I believe I have PI-IBS-C and i have been taking miralax daily to relive the constipation. Today they have given me tramadol but it has not given me any reprieves.

My question to those who have had experience with PI-IBS or IBS is there anything that I am missing that can help me? Does anyone know how to treat flare-ups so I am not in constant pain? I have missed 2 weeks of college due to this horrific illness. ANYTHING WILL HELP!

P.S. I HATE salmonella.

Thanks in Advance!


----------



## IBS & Surviving (Jun 24, 2014)

I also can get severe constipation and try to avoid using Miralax. When I take Miralax, I seem to get into a yo-yo cycle of symptoms. When I'm constipated I try more natural remedies, lots of water and fruit, prune juice, even beans if I have been eating a lot of fiber. I don't eat a lot of beans if I haven't been eating a lot of fiber as they cause severe cramps. I also will try a glass or two of wine for a couple of nights. There is an old saying that wine aids digestion. I never knew how true that was until I got IBS.

The other thing I try to do is meditate and visualize my intestines moving and squeezing that poop out. No joke. Mind over matter I guess you could say. I use this same visualization to try to control the spasms which can also feel like bad cramps. I describe these to my family as Charlie Horses in my intestines or colon. They then understand how much pain it is.

Good luck on your search. If you think something maybe helped, try it again and determine if it really did work. I have my many remedies pretty fine tuned after a couple of years and keep the roller coaster to gentle slopes instead of crashing rides.


----------

